# Einar Englund



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

"*Einar Englund* (June 17, 1916 - June 27, 1999) was the most important Finnish symphonist in the decades after Sibelius fell silent in the 1920s; indeed, he was the first Finnish composer of any stature who didn't also sound like Sibelius. It was the emergence of Englund immediately after the Second World War that irrefutably stamped the arrival of the 20th century on Finnish music."

I particularily enjoy:
- Symphony #4 "Nostalgic"
- Symphony #5 "Fennica"

Englund's non-symphonic works are a blind spot for me. Any recommendations?


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

The only work by Englund I've heard is his *first symphony* which I heard live in a concert some time ago. I've been meaning to explore his work further, but there are so many projects to work on...


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Janspe said:


> The only work by Englund I've heard is his *first symphony* which I heard live in a concert some time ago. I've been meaning to explore his work further, but there are so many projects to work on...


Maybe now is the time... and he seems to be your countryman, too!


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Portamento said:


> -- and he seems to be your countryman, too!


Indeed he is! I'm actually quite ashamed to admit that there's _a lot_ of Finnish music that I'm completely unfamiliar with. It's only recently that I've started to explore the works of Rautavaara, for example! Sibelius really dominates our music scene. I went to a book shop recently, in order to find something interesting music-related to read, and I was shocked (or to be honest: completely un-shocked) to find something like _ten_ or even more books on Sibelius and relatively few others. It's pretty frustrating!

Coming back to Englund, I'm going to listen to some of his works this week, inspired by this thread!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Janspe said:


> Coming back to Englund, I'm going to listen to some of his works this week, inspired by this thread!


Tell me what you think! Sad that some Finnish composers are neglected in their own country. I recently made a thread on Väinö Raitio (another Finn) if you are interested.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

I like his symphonies, especially 1st and 2nd. Also the 1st piano concerto is excellent. Oh well, other concertos as well (flute, cello). From chamber works, I like the string quartet.

Also check out the movie The White Reindeer (1952) with Englunds soundtrack (sounds a bit of his piano concerto....)


----------

